# Surefire A2 Aviator. Pics, Patent and Serial numbers



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

It's been a while that we've seen a love-my-A2 thread so here we go  :


I'd been holding out for some time for an A2, especially the 4-flats version. This past week I received a great one from a CPF'r:

Digital Plus Series
Serial #: A15357
US Patent: 5629105, 6222138, 6547415

Its everything I'm after in a quality flashlight with a strong main, long runtime low, great grip, overall size and form factor, water resistance, and strong company.

The 4-flats model just fits my hand right. I've tried the rounder 3-flats and its just not the same.

For several years now I've EDC'd a Fenix L1P on my belt and it has never failed me. But alas the body was just too smooth and just a tad short (the two cell being too long) for my hand. Plus it was just one speed.

Until I really got into CPF'ing I never thought that the tailcap of the A2 was all that unique. The action of little press-little light, strong press-strong light just seemed so obvious to me that I thought many multi-level lights would have the same functionality in their tailcap.

The level of detail that went into the A2's design also impressed me, such as the often mentioned regulation of the main beam and the soft start. There are many other threads that really get into the nitty gritty so I won't delve much into it.

Suffice to say that the SF A2-HA-RD is my EDC light over the L1P now. I thought yellow/green would be my requirement but the low red has turned out just fine.


----------



## RobertM (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I too have the A2 with red LEDs. Out of all my lights, my A2 is still my all-time favorite! :rock:

Cool picture too!

-Robert


----------



## Max Brightness (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I love "I love my A2" threads because I really love my A2's.

I have a round body with white leds and a flat side body with green leds. The green leds are a ton brighter than my white and I can easily navigate outdoors whereas the white leds are better closer range.


----------



## carrot (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I still love my A2. 

Been meaning to pick up a spare bulb and carrier for it but have yet to get around to it. Still strong on its first bulb.


----------



## LED61 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Nice piece you´ve got there. For some real thrill get a Fivemega strion socket. You will have brilliat white regulated and will never look back to the factory lamp.


----------



## js (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

How do you like that Fundamentals of Astrodynamics book, by the way? I assume you have that for the info on celestial mechanics / celestial navigation? If so, (or even if not LOL!), my dad's a retired Air Force navigator (flew F4 phanotms in viet nam) and used to teach navigation for sailors. He also wrote all the algorthms for a software navigation program called "The Captain", but he sold out his share of that business to his partner Dennis Mills many years ago. I just did a quick search on google, but it looks like that program kind of fell by the way side after he left.

Anyway, just curious about the book!

And, obviously, I love the SF A2.


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Fund of Astrodynamics: I've only read the first chapter but very interesting book so far.


----------



## saabgoblin (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Loving the A2 is easy and mine was an introduction to a high quality incandescent. Now that Surefire is switching the new A2 to an all Led format I am sort of bummed out because I love the beam color and quality produced by Surefire incans. I know that leds are getting warmer and softer but having a regulated incandescent is a really beautiful thing that I hope we don't loose. Personally, I am looking forward to getting an onion ring upgrade so I can turn my green to white and possibly red as well.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I love mine too!


----------



## js (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

There will always be incan A2's available, even if only on ebay and here on B/S/T at the marketplace.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I've had my 4-flats A2 white for years. Like you, I really like the feel of the slimmer body. If I could find a 4-flats YG, I'd buy it. I keep thinking I'll sell the A2 but it's a unique light and I'm not sure I could really bring myself to do that (which you could figure out from the fact that I'd actually buy another if I could find one!).


----------



## LED61 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



JNewell said:


> I've had my 4-flats A2 white for years. Like you, I really like the feel of the slimmer body. If I could find a 4-flats YG, I'd buy it. I keep thinking I'll sell the A2 but it's a unique light and I'm not sure I could really bring myself to do that (which you could figure out from the fact that I'd actually buy another if I could find one!).


 
Such as the third from the left ? :naughty: You know those have to have the LED ring switched from a newer round body, as there are no factory Y/G square A2´s. This particular one has all the HA matched and is very dark.


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



LED61 said:


> Such as the third from the left ? :naughty: You know those have to have the LED ring switched from a newer round body, as there are no factory Y/G square A2´s. This particular one has all the HA matched and is very dark.












.


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



RobertM said:


> I too have the A2 with red LEDs. Out of all my lights, my A2 is still my all-time favorite! :rock:
> 
> Cool picture too!
> 
> -Robert



Thanks


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

If you love your A2 now....buy a Fivemega Strion Kit for Cheap ($4-5) replacement bulbs and a nice jump in brightness.

By far the best thing you can do for your A2..:thumbsup:


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I NEED an Omega Speedmaster (ya know ... to put it in the pics)


----------



## greenLED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I love my Y/G A2!


----------



## SunStar (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Yep... Y/G A2 for me too. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



DaFABRICATA said:


> If you love your A2 now....buy a Fivemega Strion Kit for Cheap ($4-5) replacement bulbs and a nice jump in brightness.
> 
> By far the best thing you can do for your A2..:thumbsup:



The strion kit has been my most useful aftermarket buy of all time - I love it!

I have an A2 (w/ red leds, strion mod and oregonshooter tail) and use it everyday - its my late night bathroom light :candle:

Just curious - is the yellow-green noticeably brighter than the red?


----------



## greenLED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



bullfrog said:


> Just curious - is the yellow-green noticeably brighter than the red?



No, it's actually the "dimmest" of all colors. However, I think it works better than any of the other colors for a lot of applications (read my review of the A2 LED colors).


----------



## planex (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

The A2 was my first Surefire. JS's review is what convinced me to buy it and I have not regretted it. It's just a real cool looking, practical light. I am pretty interested in the new A2L. Just might have to get one to keep my A2 company.:twothumbs


----------



## Well-Lit (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I love my A2's also. Bought my first one (A2-BK) from Supremco in 09/2005. Quickly following was an A2-HA in 11/2005. The HA is dressed with a 2 stage Aviatrix-WH and a strion kit. It's versatility is still remarkable, even by todays standards and newer lights. 

Sadly, the A2-BK sits lonely in it's box... a shelf queen, if you will. I just can't bring myself to EDC it.  I mean, really it's just a flashlight..Just because it's black, four-sided, sleek looking, svelt, sexy...Hey is it getting hot in here or is it just me....:naughty:

Yeah, I really love my A2's....

Bob


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Maybe we should expand this to an A2 picture thread 












.


----------



## Superdave (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

I just ordered some cool white Cree 5mm LED's to replace the blue ones in my A2.. maybe it'll get used more once those are installed.


----------



## type-x (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



Superdave said:


> I just ordered some cool white Cree 5mm LED's to replace the blue ones in my A2.. maybe it'll get used more once those are installed.



May I ask where you ordered those from been meaning to get some leds for my A2 but cant seem to find the ones I want.


----------



## JNewell (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Didn't know that the YGs were all round! 

I fell in love with the YG after buying a Kroma-MS.

Agree on the Strion kits - bought two from the latest run. Great upgrade for the incan.


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



greenLED said:


> No, it's actually the "dimmest" of all colors. However, I think it works better than any of the other colors for a lot of applications (read my review of the A2 LED colors).



AWESOME resource - many thanks for your work greenLED!


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



bullfrog said:


> greenLED said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's actually the "dimmest" of all colors. However, I think it works better than any of the other colors for a lot of applications (read my review of the A2 LED colors).
> ...


 
Indeed. An exceptional thread, thank you.


op edited to add patent and serial numbers. Come on bring on the pics and numbers! lol


----------



## greenLED (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

My pleasure, gents.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

The serial number on mine is: *A80018*

What does that mean?? 
:thinking:


----------



## danpass (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

...


----------



## Superdave (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



type-x said:


> May I ask where you ordered those from been meaning to get some leds for my A2 but cant seem to find the ones I want.


 

http://search.digikey.com/scripts/DkSearch/dksus.dll?Detail&name=C503B-WAN-CCACB231-ND

Pretty sure that's the P/N i ordered, i'll confirm tomorrow at work.


----------



## eshishlo (Jan 21, 2009)

I have S/N A23679, it is a flat sided A2 with a strion kit. Great investment!!


----------



## Tempest UK (Jan 21, 2009)

Perhaps I'm just hopelessly stuck in the past (or reluctant to move on?) but the A2 is still my EDC. In fact, of the 5 or so lights I use on regular basis only one is LED.

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## Size15's (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The serial number on mine is: *A80018*
> 
> What does that mean??
> :thinking:


One could suppose that there have been 80,017 A2's made before you one.
However, what is certain is that serial number A80018 belongs to you. If you find yourself with an A2 with a different serial number then you've picked somebody elses up by mistake.
This can be important when organisations issue equipment and keep a record of who has been issued what.


----------



## cree_buyer (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> The serial number on mine is: *A80018*
> 
> What does that mean??
> :thinking:



it means @ a Sotheby's auction in Hong Kong people will bid astronomical prices for your flashlight!


----------



## Superdave (Jan 23, 2009)

mine is S/N A58814...


----------



## Gunnerboy (Jan 24, 2009)

S/N: A04807


----------



## danpass (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried to add a poll with ranges of serial numbers. Maybe we'll start a new one similar to the Ra Clicky Serial Registry



edit: ok here it is: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/220469


.


----------



## socom1970 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's my three A2's:

A32427 - Four-Sided, Red led's, Digital Plus Series
US PAT. 5629105, 6222138, 6547415

A47679 - Round-Sided, Green led's
US PAT. 5629105, 6222138, 6547415, 6712485, 6841941

A58831 - Round-Sided, White led's
US PAT. 5629105, 6222138, 6547415, 6712485, 6841941

Incidentally, where might I be able to get one or more of the FM A2-Strion sockets besides BST? That is an interesting incan. option for the A2 besides the LF LA from Lighthound.


----------



## Superdave (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got finished modding the LED ring in mine.. the new CREE cool whites make a much better beam, they don't throw as far as the old blue ones but overall seem much more usefull. 

I bet i could drive them a little harder but this is plenty and might even become my EDC for a while. :twothumbs


oh yah, i also put one of the Cree's in my old school stylus penlight. it was a nice bump in brightness, might swap out the 4.7 ohm resistor with a 2 ohm to drive it a bt harder though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jan 28, 2009)

Superdave said:


> I just got finished modding the LED ring in mine.. the new CREE cool whites make a much better beam, they don't throw as far as the old blue ones but overall seem much more usefull.
> 
> I bet i could drive them a little harder but this is plenty and might even become my EDC for a while. :twothumbs
> 
> ...


Is that Cree cool white LED a direct replace of the 5mm Nichias?


----------



## bullfrog (Jan 28, 2009)

A57812 here.

Round-Sided, *RED* led's with US PAT 5629105, 6222138, 6547415, 6712485, 6841941.

Have it sporting the strion kit with an oregonshooter tail 

I know this is heresy, but, its up for sale as I just don't use it anymore :shakehead


----------



## Illum (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*

Danpass, thats a terrific photo of your A2

I made some pics using what I have, no where as detailed as yours though












A31798, Flat bezel, THC3 LED
Carrot made me do it...that b_st_rd got me into this mess and I couldn't stop buying A2s for awhile... I had three but managed to sell it at a very cheap price...and guess where that went?


----------



## danpass (Jan 28, 2009)

cool


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 28, 2009)

A10369 4 flats.

Put on a short clip.

Replaced the old flat bezel that had heavier OP with a lightly crenellated one with a smoother OP.

Replaced the blue tinted white led's with white tinted white DS LED's.

Glued a green trit behind each LED.

Put in a Strion Kit.

The old driver in it didn't push the Strion Kit to it's full potential so I pulled the entire electronics package from the body and swapped it with a new package.

Yanked off the lanyard ring.

Put an Oregon Shooter tail ring on it.

It's pretty nice. I think it's as modded as it can be. Can anyone think of anything further?


----------



## danpass (Jan 28, 2009)

danpass said:


> I tried to add a poll with ranges of serial numbers. Maybe we'll start a new one similar to the Ra Clicky Serial Registry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I've asked that it be deleted since the multi-choice doesn't work (I had asked that it be fixed but that hasn't happened).

Maybe it only didn't work for that one poster though lol.


----------



## Superdave (Jan 28, 2009)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Is that Cree cool white LED a direct replace of the 5mm Nichias?




as far as fit? yes.. 

I don't know the Vf of the old blue LED's but these Cree's are 3.2 norm and 4.0 max. 

I'll try to take a long exposure beamshot similar to the one i have of the old Blues to show the difference.


*edit

Here is a wall shot @ 5 feet, 2 sec exposure. The throw isn't there for sure but the beam quality is drastically better. It still lights up a dark room, or a dark area inside one of the machines at work.







and since we are taking pics of books.. i remembered that i had this book from when i was a kid. 






Lit with a bounce of a P90 lamp and a UV dropin. lol


----------



## danpass (Jan 28, 2009)

well ......... I did it. Sanded the red LEDs.

In my excitement though I didn't take a pic of the original beam pattern 

The sanded beam is a gorgeous diffuse pattern. some of the beam strength is knocked off so it does works best (with the red) in a darkened area.













I had "practiced" on the red LED of my Energizer headlamp using 220 paper and didn't really like the result.

At the auto store I looked at using 1500 grit paper but again that's paper. 

So I went with the old standby, a foam block










and cut a corner off to make it easier to use. I held each LED at its base (the raised part above the metal leads) with needlenose pliers.


----------



## danpass (Jan 28, 2009)

No one else has the movie Top Gun  ?


----------



## rgp4544 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: Surefire A2 Aviator*



saabgoblin said:


> Loving the A2 is easy and mine was an introduction to a high quality incandescent. Now that Surefire is switching the new A2 to an all Led format I am sort of bummed out because I love the beam color and quality produced by Surefire incans. I know that leds are getting warmer and softer but having a regulated incandescent is a really beautiful thing that I hope we don't loose. Personally, I am looking forward to getting an onion ring upgrade so I can turn my green to white and possibly red as well.



When is SF introducing an all LED A2 and are there any details about it yet? Is it still going to be an A2 in size and shape?

I knew they intended to make the UA2 and UB2 but those are quite a bit bigger than an A2.


----------



## Illum (Jan 29, 2009)

danpass said:


> No one else has the movie Top Gun  ?



I have ground control...does that count?


----------



## danpass (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok so I sanded my LEDs as shown above and its a nice diffuse light and a bit softer. 
But .......... its just a tad too soft. 

I was hoping 320grit would be fine enough especially in that foam format but apparently not (for me). 

I can get 1500grit paper at pepboys but should I try a polishing compound with my fingers or *gasp* will I have to do both lol


I figure what I'm looking for is to get back 1-2 lumens


----------



## Sgt. LED (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd go for 2000 and be done with it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Solscud007 (Feb 6, 2009)

Ok so I drove to NYC to visit a friend yesterday. On the way I stopped by the other Cabela's store in Pennsylvania. The other one is in Wheeling, WV. About 60 miles south of Pittsburgh.


ANYWAY, in the clearance area aka Bargain Cave, I found a SF A2 4 flats for $130. But considerin I bought $50 pants for $14, I like to think that my A2 only cost $100 bucks. My first A2 and it is a 4 flats.

My bezel does not have the "caution hot" etching

Anybody know where I can get the oregon shooter tail? I would really like to get one for my A2 and kroma.

S/N: A12708

Digital Plus Series
--------+----------
A2 Aviator


----------



## PinarelloOnly (Feb 6, 2009)

I love the low but very usable output of the yellow/green LED's


----------



## Wetterman (May 6, 2010)

Here's two. I have two four-flats and two rounds. The other four-flats is my EDC and that has some dings. Been carrying it around for years. The one in the pic has been turned on once.


----------



## Size15's (May 6, 2010)

Wetterman said:


> Here's two. I have two four-flats and two rounds. The other four-flats is my EDC and that has some dings. Been carrying it around for years. The one in the pic has been turned on once.


Are you sure it doesn't have three curved panels (there's one under the clip)?
I'm not sure I've seen a SureFire body with only two curved panels... :thinking:


----------



## jwyj (May 6, 2010)

Here's mine,











Still searching for red and uv.


----------



## novice (May 6, 2010)

jwyj,
I saw a UV A2 on the marketplace not too terribly long ago. You might try searching to see if it ever sold or is still available.

Can anyone explain why the white leds are so much less 'ringy' than, for example, the red? I have both, but am resisting the urge to do the sanding job (but thanks for the sanding block tips), because of warranty issues.


----------



## Wetterman (May 7, 2010)

Size15's said:


> Are you sure it doesn't have three curved panels (there's one under the clip)?
> I'm not sure I've seen a SureFire body with only two curved panels... :thinking:



I have two round bodied and two with four flats. Not seen two paneled A2's either.


----------



## computernut (May 7, 2010)

novice said:


> jwyj,
> I saw a UV A2 on the marketplace not too terribly long ago. You might try searching to see if it ever sold or is still available.
> 
> Can anyone explain why the white leds are so much less 'ringy' than, for example, the red? I have both, but am resisting the urge to do the sanding job (but thanks for the sanding block tips), because of warranty issues.



I think it might be because to make white LEDs they take blue ones and coat it with yellow phosphors so maybe this smooths it out.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jul 20, 2010)

Just purchased an A2 with red leds. A round body with 3 rounded panels, four patents, and S.N. A34635.


----------



## BenChiew (Jul 28, 2012)

Is the led beam from the round bodied A2 less rings compared to the 4 flats LED?


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2012)

They are about the same


----------



## tobrien (Jul 28, 2012)

do yall prefer the all-LED A2L or the incan/LED combo A2 if you had to choose? and why?


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2012)

the A2L is no different than any other LED flashlight really. What makes the A2 unique is the regulated incandescent lamp. Modern day hi-CRI LEDs have come pretty close to matching incandescents, but I still prefer the genuine article. Had LEDs not came the way they did, we would have saw C2D and M2D lights from surefire boasting the same regulation as the A2 digital series. .


----------



## BenChiew (Sep 22, 2012)

Are the heads found on the 4 flats the same as found in the round body A2 Incan?


----------



## jellydonut (Sep 22, 2012)

tobrien said:


> do yall prefer the all-LED A2L or the incan/LED combo A2 if you had to choose? and why?



Absolutely no question about it, the incandescent A2.

Why? It's the only commercially available regulated incandescent light, and to my knowledge the only pocket-sized regulated incandescent light. You can regulate an M6, or a Maglite, but they're not pocket lights!

The combination of low-current LEDs for navigation, and a regulated incandescent bulb with more throw than its size would make you guess, is just excellent, even now in 2012. The A2L is a mediocre LED light with a mediocre LED. It doesn't have the 'it' factor of the A2, nor any special features beyond what others do, besides having some different colors.



Benchiew said:


> Are the heads found on the 4 flats the same as found in the round body A2 Incan?



As far as I know the internals are the same. However, some of the old 4-flats have completely flat bezels, whereas newer 4-flats and the newest roundbodies have slight crenelations.

Disclaimer: I've never actually seen a 4-flats A2 in the flesh!


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Sep 22, 2012)

Love my A2...I purchased a calipsoii ring with one red and two warm white LEDs. best thing I ever did for my light. Very useful in the cockpit, walking the upper deck, or outside doing a preflight.


----------



## jetjockey (Dec 9, 2012)

Is Capsoli still making the led rings? Haven't been able to get an answer. Is anyone else making rings?
Thanks


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Dec 9, 2012)

His thread still appears to be open. He does get busy, so give him time to answer.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...urefire-A2-Aviator-LED-rings-(2nd-Run)-*OPEN*


----------



## Daniel_sk (Jan 4, 2021)

I haven't seen this mentioned much on CPF but I was a bit surprised that the round body A2 had an "early" version where the name was in one line "A2 AVIATOR" and then the patents were written below. The last gen A2 has just "A2" on first line and "AVIATOR" on the next, followed by "FC CE" on right side. The Surefire logo is bigger on the older generation. Overall I like this hybrid between old and newest gen. Is it maybe a bit more rare? I haven't seen this version much. I wonder how many different naming changes were done in the lifetime of A2, the patents have change quite a lot in the 4-sided A2 version according to this thread. That's definitely a reason for someone to hunt all the different variations . 

Pictures (don't mind the bezel ring color in the middle "hybrid" version, this a custom titanium ring) are attached.


----------

